# paar fragen zu nivida karten



## Wasserpflanze (31. Oktober 2014)

hey ich hab ein paar fragen die ich hier lieber stelle als stundenlang in google rumzusuchen 

Meine frage ist

was ist der unterschied bei nvidia karten wie viel unterschied liegt zb zwischen einer 560ti 570ti und der 760 

kann mir vllt jemand ne zutreffende  rangliste erstellen welche jetzt nu mehr power hat :/ steige da nicht so ganz druch 

wäre echt hilfreich 

Schonmal danke


----------



## Chemenu (31. Oktober 2014)

Hier ist schon mal ein Vergleich zur 560Ti:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidi.../Tests/Geforce-GTX-760-Test-Review-1075818/3/

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...asse-bei-amd-und-nvidia-im-test.html?start=15
http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/gra...est/nvidia_geforce_gtx_760,696,3024906,2.html
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7103/nvidia-geforce-gtx-760-review


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2014)

Am besten wäre es, wenn man sich Tests anschaut. Allgemein isses so:

Die erste Zahl ist die "Generation", die zweite ist die Leistungsklasse, in die Nvidia die Karte selber einordnet, natürlich aber zum Zeitpunkt des Releases! Eine GTX 560 zB war bei Release halt "Mittelklasse", eine GTX 570 Oberklasse und eine GTX 580 Spitzenklasse/HighEnd.  Eine GTX 760 wiederum ist heute "Mittelklasse" und selbstverständlich viel viel schneller als eine GTX 560, und eine GTX 770 ist zB auch viel schneller als eine GTX 570. 

Du kannst GANZ grob sagen, dass Karte mit zB einer 6 als zweiter Ziffer und aus der Vorgeneration ca eine Klasse schwächer ist als die aktuelle Karte mit der 6 als zweite Ziffer. Also: eine GTX 560 ist ca eine klasse schwächer als eine GTX 660. Oder auch anders gesagt: eine GTX 560 entspricht eher der GTX 650. 


Aber all das ist nur sehr vage. Besser wäre es, sich Vergleichtests anzusehen. Fakt ist aber: eine GTX 560 oder GTX 560 Ti ist nicht mal mehr so stark wie eine aktuelle Grafikkarte für 100€ wie die AMD R7 260x.


----------



## Wasserpflanze (3. November 2014)

mhm okay is nu auch eig egal  nehme die r9 270X  hab meine cpu usage auch mal bei spielen mitlaufen lassen selbst bei bf4 sind es KEINE 100% sonder ca 80-85% 

und bei full moddet skyrim is die gpu auf 99% alles was geht  und cpu hockt bei 30% 

da passt ne 270x denke ich doch gut rein


1 frage noch sind bei 99% gpu usage ca 65°C okay? ( habe dem lüfter freien lauf gelassen er geht bis ca 60% hoch bei volllast )
is das noch okay?


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2014)

65 Grad ist nicht kühl, sondern richtig kalt


----------



## Wasserpflanze (3. November 2014)

also alles in ordnung  

nächste woche neue gpu dann mal gucken was die kann


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (9. November 2014)

Meine MSI GTX 970 kann noch kälter.  62° beim Aida64 Stabilitätstest. 
Was Leistung, Stromverbrauch und geringe Lautstärke angeht, kann AMD derzeit nicht mithalten.


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2014)

EM_Lord_Vader schrieb:


> Meine MSI GTX 970 kann noch kälter.  62° beim Aida64 Stabilitätstest.
> Was Leistung, Stromverbrauch und geringe Lautstärke angeht, kann AMD derzeit nicht mithalten.


 Leistung? ^^  Nur weil die derzeit beste von Nvidia kommt, heißt das doch nicht, dass AMD allgemein nicht mithalten kann ^^  Sonst müsstest Du ja schon morgen sagen, dass Nvidia nicht mithalten kann, wenn AMD eine Karte veröffentlicht, die stärker als die GTX 980 ist - und das wäre genau so ein Quatsch     Natürlich kann AMD mithalten: die R9 290 ist fast so schnell wie die GTX 970 - kostet aber ein gutes Stück weniger. Die R9 290X ist nen Tick schneller bei gleichem Preis wie die GTX 970. Die R9 280X ist so schnell wie eine GTX 770 und günstiger. Wenn DAS nicht "mithalten" ist, was dann?

Strom: da sind die ganz neuen 900er wirklich gut. Aber da muss man noch warten, was AMD bald bringen wird. Trotzdem brauchst Du für starke AMD-Karten auch nicht ein Netzteil mit 100W mehr als bei Nvidia, es reichen für beide an sich 450W-Markennetzteile. Verglichen mit den 700er-Karten von Nvidia, die zeitlich mit der R9-Serie von AMD zusammenfielen, ist der Unterschied beim Strom aber nicht groß.

Lautstärke: mit den Customkühlern der Hersteller gibt es auch bei AMD-Karten kein Problem mit der Lautstärke.


----------



## Wasserpflanze (9. November 2014)

hab die 270x jetzt in meinem pc 

ist die Sapphire r9 270x OC version base clock 1070 mhz  läuft gerade auf 1120mhz clock bin noch am gucken

die maximale temp. war bist jetzt nach 4 stunden zocken 75°C

sie ist etwas lauter als meine alte ( aber trotzdem nicht störend oder sonstwas )

- was mich wundert wenn ich nur im dekstop bin drosselt sie sich auf 450mhz runter und wenn spiele anfangen 1120 is das normal? so kann man ja bisschen strom spaaren da die alte 7850 immer auf 1050 lief


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2014)

Wasserpflanze schrieb:


> - was mich wundert wenn ich nur im dekstop bin drosselt sie sich auf 450mhz runter und wenn spiele anfangen 1120 is das normal? so kann man ja bisschen strom spaaren da die alte 7850 immer auf 1050 lief


 Dann stimmte was mit Deiner alten Karte nicht ^^  an sich sollten die deutlich runtertakten, wenn sie kein 3D zu leisten haben.  oder die war per BIOS fix übertaktet - eine 7850 hat an sich selbst bei OC keine 1000MHz bis auf vlt 2-3 Modelle.

Und allgemein zu dem Temps: das wird IMO völlig überbewertet, weil es mal eine Zeit gab, in der schon zB 70 Grad "kritisch" waren. Dabei hängt es immer vom Grafikkartentyp ab, und nur weil der Kern rein messtechnisch ZB 80 Grad hat, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die ganze Karte relevant viel Wärme abstrahlt und die Luft im Gehäuse wärmer macht. Das Gegenteil kann der Fall sein: es gibt Karten, deren Kern hat zB mal 80 Grad, aber um die Karte herum ist es kühl - und eine andere hat scheinbar tolle nur 60 Grad im Kern, aber dafür werden auch andere Chips und RAM recht warm, so dass es um die Karte herum deutlich wärmer wird. Daher sollte man diese Messwerte nie überbewerten, die spielen an sich nur dann eine Rolle, wenn es um die Frage geht: wir die Karte ZU heiß, so dass es einen Defekt geben kann?


----------



## Wasserpflanze (9. November 2014)

also meine alte 7850 lief auf 1050 mhz war das max was ich OC konnte 

und bei der neuen muss ich nochmal schauen wv da geht


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (9. November 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Leistung? ^^  Nur weil die derzeit beste von Nvidia kommt, heißt das doch nicht, dass AMD allgemein nicht mithalten kann ^^  Sonst müsstest Du ja schon morgen sagen, dass Nvidia nicht mithalten kann, wenn AMD eine Karte veröffentlicht, die stärker als die GTX 980 ist - und das wäre genau so ein Quatsch


 Das Zauberwort ist eben derzeit. Es gilt bis etwas besseres kommt. 



> Natürlich kann AMD mithalten: die R9 290 ist fast so schnell wie die GTX 970 - kostet aber ein gutes Stück weniger.


Na komm. Fast ist etwas übertrieben. Da ist die 970 doch erheblich fixer.



> Die R9 290X ist nen Tick schneller bei gleichem Preis wie die GTX 970. Die R9 280X ist so schnell wie eine GTX 770 und günstiger. Wenn DAS nicht "mithalten" ist, was dann?


Kommt aufs Game an. Die sind eher als gleichauf zu sehen.
Allerdings braucht die 290x deutlich mehr Strom und ist lauter. Da ist das Gesamtpaket von Nvidia derzeit das bessere.



> Strom: da sind die ganz neuen 900er wirklich gut. Aber da muss man noch warten, was AMD bald bringen wird. Trotzdem brauchst Du für starke AMD-Karten auch nicht ein Netzteil mit 100W mehr als bei Nvidia, es reichen für beide an sich 450W-Markennetzteile. Verglichen mit den 700er-Karten von Nvidia, die zeitlich mit der R9-Serie von AMD zusammenfielen, ist der Unterschied beim Strom aber nicht groß.


Ja hier gilt es abzuwarten ob da noch was kommt.




> Lautstärke: mit den Customkühlern der Hersteller gibt es auch bei AMD-Karten kein Problem mit der Lautstärke.


Von Problemen redet keiner. Aber es ist halt so das die AMD immer etwas heisser sind und dadurch die Lüfter höher drehen. Die 280x von MSI kenn ich und die kann nicht mit den 0 rpm der 970 hier im Forenschreiberbetrieb mithalten. Und wenn ich BF4 anwerfe wird mir klar das ich den CPU Kühler mal durch was leiseres ersetzen muss. Ist der einzige den ich nun wahrnehme.


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2014)

EM_Lord_Vader schrieb:


> Das Zauberwort ist eben derzeit. Es gilt bis etwas besseres kommt.


 Wenn Du schreibst "Hersteller XY kann nicht mithalten" denkt man tendenziell, dass alle Karten schwächer seien bzw. für ihren Preis schwächer seien.     Ob die BESTE aktuelle Karte bei AMD oder Nvidia nun die stärkere ist, interessiert den Durchschnittsgamer eigentlich nicht - die kaufen so teure Karten nicht. D.h. zu wissen, wer nun die beste Karte hat, hilft den meisten nicht weiter, die als typische noch vom Preis her vernünftige Gamerkarte eine für 150 bis 350, maximal vlt 400 Euro suchen. Aber ein "Laie" könnte bei Deiner Aussage denken, dass du Preis-Leistung meinst und AMD halt mit Nvidia in keinem Belang mithalten kann, was ja nicht der Fall ist, sondern sogar eher das Gegenteil (sofern einem Strom nicht EXTREM wichtig ist)




> Na komm. Fast ist etwas übertrieben. Da ist die 970 doch erheblich fixer.


 ich hab ziemlich viele Tests gelesen, und im Schnitt sind es um die 6-7% - findest Du das "erheblich fixer" ? ^^




> Von Problemen redet keiner. Aber es ist halt so das die AMD immer etwas heisser sind und dadurch die Lüfter höher drehen. Die 280x von MSI kenn ich und die kann nicht mit den 0 rpm der 970 hier im Forenschreiberbetrieb mithalten.


 mit 0rpm natürlich nicht, aber im IDLE ist eine Customkarte mit vlt. 20-30% Lüfterspeed an sich so oder so quasi unhörbar zwischen den eh vorhandenen 1-2 Gehäuse- plus CPU-Lüftern. Wenn das einem dann immer noch zu störend ist, ist das schon ein derbes Luxus"problem"    ich hab ne AMD 7950 von Gigabyte, da merk ich nicht mal, dass der PC überhaupt an ist, wenn ich 1-2m neben dem PC auf dem Sofa sitze und er zB was runterlädt ^^   da drehen die Lüfter auf 30% im IDLE.

Bei Last reichen 40%, um sie kühl genug zu halten, und das ist nur dann "lauter" als IDLE, wenn man wirklich genau hinhört.


----------

